# Tivo Premiere XL4 DVR with Lifetime Service and warranty until 5/13/2018 2TB HD



## miked998 (May 8, 2014)

I am selling my Premiere XL4 because I upgraded to the Roamio six tuner.

Ebay Item # 141673945124

$499.99 or best offer

Thanks,
Mike


----------

